# No More Puppy Sales for Petland



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

No way!!!
This is a AMAZING victory!
:cheers2::cheers2:


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

Wonderful news...it's taken years but public pressure is working. Let's all keep it up!


----------

